# ways to relax while TTC



## mrssully (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone got any good ways like like to relax or keep their mind off this TTC journey? People always say don't think about it and it will happen but that is much easier said than done. I really want to enjoy this instead of feeling stressed. 
Mrs sully x


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

I know it sounds simple, but dvds do it for me.
I get them from CEX and although they may be old, they are only a pound 
evenings are the worst, because tv is so bad, but i always have dvds on hand now and they really help
Morganna xx


----------

